# TV streaming sur mac



## phil urge (15 Août 2007)

Bonjour

Existe t'il des logiciels capables de faire tourner sur Mac des streaming pour regarder la télé en direct, du style tv-ants par exemple...
je cherche a voir le eurosport en anglais cet aprem...


merci


----------



## kisco (15 Août 2007)

Zattoo (direct) mais il n'y a pas Eurosport UK :hein:
Joost non plus...
CocoaJT (&#233;missions en diff&#233;r&#233 non plus...


----------



## burnacid01 (19 Août 2007)

dis moi je suis sur mac et je cherche a matter marseille nancy se soir, mais impossible de telecharger les softs que tu as cit&#233;s. pourrais tu m'inviter pour que je puisse les downloader ? mon mail thlize@gmail.com.

merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2007)

sauf si tu adores etre spamm&#233;  par les robots qui liront ton message enleve cette adresse gmail
les membres te contactent en priv&#233; via la messagerie interne


----------

